
Show HN: Made an app to automate viewings when selling, (sub) letting your house - backpackerdev
https://viewingbooker.com
======
deepakarora3
Nice! As a person who very recently did a lot of looking around for the
purpose of renting, I had a tough time managing my own appointments. I also
found it really hard to get through to agents. Some of them would not return
your calls, others mail boxes would be full, some would have their land lines
advertised so you could not send a text to them. I am just thinking that this
would have been a great way for me to set up viewings. I realize that your app
is looking at it from the other side (that of the landlord) and for that the
idea is great. I also wish there was an app that could streamline bookings for
me as an individual and show them all in one place. This app is really
required in today's times when people are moving from one place to the other.
Great effort and all the best.

~~~
backpackerdev
Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it. As attendee you need to
create your Viewing Booker account and it is exactly for that purpose of
having all your bookings in one place. Say you are going to view 3 different
properties, they will all be available in your dashboard, ordered. Also, when
booking other viewings, app will check if you have no other bookings
overlooping + some spare time for getting from one to another.

------
quickthrower2
Just noticed the images look like the balsamiq mockups still.

